# Trying to get coconut milk in glass jars



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

I just posted this on Thai Kitchen's FB page. http://www.facebook.com/EnjoyThaiKitchen If folks would be willing to comment, it could make a difference. ( Maybe.)

"Your coconut milk is my favorite brand. However, I would like to buy it in BPA-free containers. Although there is another brand that has BPA-free cans, they still have chemicals in the can lining. What I'd really like is if your company sold coconut milk in BPA-free glass jars (as in, no BPA on the lid or a plastic glass lining.) I suspect all companies use cans for aesthetic reasons, but anyone who uses coconut milk knows it separates. (That's how I can get the cream for yummy whipped coconut cream or ice cream.) Any chance you'll start selling your coconut milk in glass jars?"


----------



## luckiest (Apr 29, 2009)

I've heard that Thai Kitchen defends their use of BPA in cans, and I doubt they'd be receptive to an alternative. Native Forest might be the brand to petition, since they at least see the need for chemical free packaging. Asian markets sell frozen coconut milk in vacuum-sealed plastic. Not as good as glass, but maybe better than cans.


----------



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks. I'll try Native Forest as well. Thai Kitchen is just so much bigger. Plus maybe they never actually considered putting it in glass before. Or maybe...


----------



## Becky Mauldin (Feb 4, 2012)

Artisana makes a delicious coconut butter, which is like a concentrated coconut milk. It is organic and comes in a glass jar. It is sooooo good! You can blend it with water to make whatever consistency of coconut milk you want. It is the best coconut product I have ever found.

-Becky

www.getpurevitality.com


----------



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Becky Mauldin*
> 
> Artisana makes a delicious coconut butter, which is like a concentrated coconut milk. It is organic and comes in a glass jar. It is sooooo good! You can blend it with water to make whatever consistency of coconut milk you want. It is the best coconut product I have ever found.
> 
> ...


I've just discovered there's creamed coconut, cream of coconut, coconut butter, coconut manna, etc., etc. Do you know what the differences are? I should start a new thread or google it or something.


----------



## mrsbernstein (Jun 17, 2006)

CARP! I didn't know Thai Kitchen had BPA in their cans.

Ugh! Now what to do.

MRs B


----------



## luckiest (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SundayCrepes*
> 
> I've just discovered there's creamed coconut, cream of coconut, coconut butter, coconut manna, etc., etc. Do you know what the differences are? I should start a new thread or google it or something.


There's coconut cream, sold alongside coconut milk, which is just a fattier version of the milk (same as with cow's milk). Coconut butter/manna is sold alongside the nut butters, and is ground up coconut flesh (maybe some milk/oil in there too). It's a spread, similar to nut butters. Tropical traditions sells coconut cream concentrate, which includes the flesh so it's like a nut butter, but you can also dilute and strain it to make milk (instructions on their site). It is sold in glass jars; they're a really great company. The difference is going to be whether or not the product contains coconut flesh, which would make it a food product rather than a drink product, and that should be evident on the ingredient list.


----------



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckiest*
> 
> There's coconut cream, sold alongside coconut milk, which is just a fattier version of the milk (same as with cow's milk). Coconut butter/manna is sold alongside the nut butters, and is ground up coconut flesh (maybe some milk/oil in there too). It's a spread, similar to nut butters. Tropical traditions sells coconut cream concentrate, which includes the flesh so it's like a nut butter, but you can also dilute and strain it to make milk (instructions on their site). It is sold in glass jars; they're a really great company. The difference is going to be whether or not the product contains coconut flesh, which would make it a food product rather than a drink product, and that should be evident on the ingredient list.


Thanks. This is very helpful. Can you make a milk out of coconut butter like you can the coconut cream concentrate?


----------



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

I went to the Tropical Traditions website and it says if you make milk out of the concentrate it will be grainy. Bummer.


----------



## luckiest (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SundayCrepes*
> 
> I went to the Tropical Traditions website and it says if you make milk out of the concentrate it will be grainy. Bummer.


Bummer! I've seen recipes to make coconut milk from shredded coconut that involve straining through cheesecloth...I wonder if that would work with the concentrate.


----------



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckiest*
> 
> Bummer! I've seen recipes to make coconut milk from shredded coconut that involve straining through cheesecloth...I wonder if that would work with the concentrate.


Hmmmmm...I wonder. It seems worth trying. I tried making ice cream out of it once and it was grainy. I ended up just adding the mixture to smoothies and it worked well for that. With the honey mixed in it didn't solidify so I just kept it in the fridge and didn't need to worry about trying to get the solid cream and oil mixed.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Coconut Cream (or Cream of Coconut) - there are 2 kinds. The kind that is coconut and water, the same as coconut milk only more concentrated (I think it has half the amount of water in it), and then there's the one that's found in the alcohol aisle that is used in mixed drinks and contains sugar and other stuff.

I can find coconut cream in aseptic packages at the Asian market. Quarts only, which is problematic since I can't get through a quart that quickly, but it's worth looking for.

I do have the coconut concentrate from TT, and it is grainy. And the proportions they gave for making "coconut milk" were far too watery for me. It makes a great spread, if you like coconut though. And for adding to things like smoothies where a bit of coconut flesh and flavor along with your coconut oil isn't a bad thing, it works fine.


----------



## Becky Mauldin (Feb 4, 2012)

The Artisana brand of coconut butter is NOT grainy when you add water to make coconut milk. I put a few tablespoons in a pan on low heat to warm it slightly and whisk in the water. Or blend in a blender. It is a very smooth and creamy coconut butter!

-Becky

www.getpurevitality.com


----------



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks. I'll try the artisana.


----------



## SageResearch (Jul 27, 2013)

Our concerns about Artisana began when they had the recall due to Salmonella concerns http://www.fda.gov/safety/recalls/ucm181619.htm
We purchase products from hundreds of organic farms and manufacturers. Some of them have been in business for four generations. Not one of them has ever had a problem with Salmonella -- except Artisana.
Artisana is getting their coconut butter and oil shipped to them in metal drums that are lined with petrochemical resins (plastic resins, endocrine disrupting chemicals). That means the oils in their coconut products are stored in contact with fat-soluble plastics. They repackage these products in glass, in an attempt to greenwash these products to hide that their coconut products' previously had plastic-lined packaging. Our co-op dropped the Artisana line in 2009, due to their deceptive practices.


----------



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## tinuviel_k (Apr 29, 2004)

Have you tried making it from scratch? It is a bit of a pain if you don't have a coconut shredder, but once I got one it is not so hard. I tend to make a large batch all at once and freeze it in wide mouth pint jars for future use.
I have a shredder like this one: http://www.amazon.com/Anjali-Coconut-Scrapper-Shredder-Grinder/dp/B009QP8MH8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1375052281&sr=8-2&keywords=Coconut+shredder

Here is the recipe I use: http://www.cookingandme.com/2013/07/make-coconut-milk-coconut-milk-homemade.html


----------



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

I will look at those links. In the meantime, what I'd love is a way to make coconut cream that I can make whipped cream from. Do you have a way to do that?


----------



## sasabombasa (May 23, 2014)

I contacted artisana about the toxic plastic lining of the drums that you mentioned here and they told me that the drums are lined with "food grade plastic." This doesn't assuage my fears because so far as I know there really is no plastic that doesn't migrate. However it got me to thinking about shipment of coconut and I wonder if there is any coconut product that is NOT shipped in plastic lined drums. You say that your co-op no longer uses Artisana products. Have you vetted other coconut product vendors as to the containers in which their bulk coconut is shipped? Can you give a recommendation and tell us who ships coconut in leaching-free containers? Thank you!


----------



## t2009 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi, I haven't vetted this company in term of each step of their production process, but I've recently switched to using Natural Value--no added chemicals & BPA free cans. Right now I can only find them on amazon. It's a bit grainy (because it's literally just coconut & water) but it gets smoother when you mix or blend it & I find it works for everything except making a whipped cream.

ETA: It's super delish, BTW.


----------



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

I started using coconut butter for everything. Except whipped cream. I haven't figured that one out yet. AND, I've started making my own coconut butter. I buy unsweetened coconut chips. Somewhere I read they are easier to work with than shredded coconut. I have an old stainless steel container vitamix. I put in a pound of coconut chips (it's not so easy in my blender with less) and let it stir and stir until it is creamy liquid. Then I have coconut butter. It costs about half the price of the jarred. The coconut chips do come in plastic bags, but there just isn't anything I can do about that.

I put the coconut butter into some old glass jars I have. I read it can sit on the shelf a long time. Memory says 2 years but I don't know about that. As much of it as I use I don't know how long it lasts.

Edit: I think this is the best video I've seen of this, but our satellite internet has exceeded it's monthly data limit and I can't watch any video, I can just google and do email type stuff. So, if you have the luxury of unlimited data please check this out and see if it's the good one (or at least one that is helpful to you.) http://healthnutnation.com/2013/03/05/homemade-coconut-butter-in-90-seconds-or-less/


----------

